# Gaming Headset - 5.1, 7.1- surround sound oder Stereo? Was brauche ich?



## JUSTICEED58 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
Am rande erwähnt ich habe fast keinen schimmer wie das alles funktioniert einwenig weiß ich aber auch nicht all zu viel

Ich habe einen Pc vor kurzem selbst zusammengebaut und habe das Asrock h97 Pro4 und anscheinend einen Hochwertigen und guten soundchip verbaut 7.1 (weiß jetzt nicht ob das was bringt aber es zu erwähnen ist nicht verkehrt) 

Ich spiele Shooter und Kriegsimulationen wo die Ortung eine wichtige Rolle spielt deswegen wollte ich ein Headset mit sehr guter ortung und gutem Mikro

Brauche ich Surround oder doch Stereo?

USB oder doch 3.5mm klinkenanschluss? (Asrock h97 pro 4,   7.1)

Preis (50-80€) 
Mir sind zwei Headsets aufgefallen
-
surround 7.1: Logitech G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset (981-000537) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Stereo: Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Danke,


----------



## Offset (4. Januar 2015)

Diese ganzen Surroundheadsets taugen nichts. Sie sind nur minderwertige Stereo Kopfhörer mit integrierter Surroundsimulation. 

Klare Empfehlung für normale Stereo Kopfhörer/Headsets

Das Kingston kann man denke ich gut empfehlen, Qpad wäre noch eine Alternative 
QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dsdenni (4. Januar 2015)

Definitiv das Kingston HyperX Cloud. Der Sound des G430 ist zwar ok, aber die Mikrofonqualität ist schlecht.
HyperX Cloud oder die übermir genannten Alternativen.


----------



## jackennils (5. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze seit gut 3 Jahren das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME. Ein Stereo-Headset mit dem ich überaus zufrieden bin. Dazu nutze ich eine Soundblaster Z Soundkarte samt der 3D-Simulation. Damit gelingt die Ortung problemlos. Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen.


----------



## baten (13. Januar 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit gut 3 Jahren das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME. Ein Stereo-Headset mit dem ich überaus zufrieden bin. Dazu nutze ich eine Soundblaster Z Soundkarte samt der 3D-Simulation. Damit gelingt die Ortung problemlos. Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen.



Das bietet Sennheiser leider nicht mehr an. Wollte mir letztens noch ein neues holen weil das alte dann nach 6 Jahren irgendwann leichte Altersschwächen zeigte 
Der Nachfolger, das "Sennheiser G4ME ONE" musste also her. Wenn dich der Preis nicht abschreckt, dann empfehle ich dir das herzlichst.

Beyerdynamic wäre das auch noch eine Option. Das MMX300 soll ebenfalls extrem gut sein, kostet aber auch extrem gut Geld.
Hatte ich leider selber noch nicht auf dem Kopf, aber einige Clanmates schwärmen davon 

Sennheiser G4ME ONE (506065) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (hier in weiss, schwarz sieht besser aus)
beyerdynamic MMX 300 Digital Premium Gaming Headset (485.918) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2015)

Lese mal den Artikel bitte durch !

Analysiert: Transportmittel und örtliche Situationen - Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?


----------



## baten (15. Januar 2015)

Dass die ''Gaming''-Headsets natürlich absurd teuer sind, ob gerechtfertigt, oder nicht, dürfte jedem klar sein.
Die Qualität spricht aber einfach für sich. Schlicht, robust, guter Sound. Mehr brauche ich nicht.

Anders bei den ganzen spezialisierten Firmen. Von Razer und Co. würde ich mir nie eins zulegen


----------



## m0bbed (15. Januar 2015)

Sennheiser G4ME ONE
hab ich hier und ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

Nur weil man selber etwas hat, heißt das lange noch nicht das es was taugt.
Das vergessen viel zu viel hier


----------



## baten (22. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nur weil man selber etwas hat, heißt das lange noch nicht das es was taugt.
> Das vergessen viel zu viel hier



Nur weil man etwas schreibt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das uns in irgendeiner Weise weiter bringt...

Abgesehen davon verstehe ich garnicht, was die Leute hier für Probleme mit Sennheiser haben 
Hatte damals das CreativeFatal1ty, das war für den Preis unschlagbar  aber irgendwann durfte es ruhig etwas hochwertiger sein :p


----------

